# Getting to the Pilbara Region?



## wiz-fiz (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey guys. This is for people that have or are going to the pilbara regoin in Western Australia.

I was wondering if you could share:
1. How you got there.
2. What route you took.
3. How long it took you to get there at what speed.
4. Any photos you took of animals and their habitat, or just names.

I'm having some trouble finding this stuff. I need it to search stuff for a school assignment.

cheers,
Will


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 6, 2010)

Contact Pilbara Pythons (sponsor on this site).


----------



## Snowman (Sep 6, 2010)

I work in the Pilbara at a mine site, located about an hour and a half out of Tom Price.
Takes me about 2 hours to get there from peth in an airplane.
I have driven to Karatha a few times. Sitting on about 110+ kph most of the way it takes me between 14.5-17 hours depending how long I stop for breaks on the way and how much traffic there is... Grey nomads can really slow you down when they convoy. It's a bit under 1600km from Perth.

tip: use the site "whereis" and you can enter destinations and it will tell you how long it takes to get there and how far it is. Plus show you a nifty map


----------



## Snowman (Sep 6, 2010)

I haven't taken too many photo's as I'm usually working... but here's a few. Sorry not many animals... Never have a camera when you need it..


----------



## wiz-fiz (Sep 6, 2010)

WOW! thanks heaps Snowman! Were do you fly into? Tom Price?
And do you know the names of any of those animals? 

cheers,
Will


----------



## Snowman (Sep 6, 2010)

Just common names.. you can look up the scientific ones.
Top is a long nosed dragon. (outside my room at camp)
The nest is an Osprey's nest (at Fortesque river)
The spider is an Golden Orb
The last one is a Goulds monitor


----------



## Snowman (Sep 6, 2010)

Look close enough you;ll find some wild budgies and a roo in the last pic.


----------



## Snowman (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh I fly into Paraburdoo


----------



## wiz-fiz (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks heaps snowman XD. You have made my assignment HEAPS easier, I really appreciate it. XD
Is the gorge with water in it in the 1st lot of pics Carnarvon gorge? (is that in WA?).


Will


----------



## Snowman (Sep 8, 2010)

No it's actually Dales Gorge in Karijini National Park. (in the Pilbara, WA)
Karijini NP is amazing! google it and you will find far better pictures than I could take with the crapy point and shoot camera I had up there.


----------



## Snowman (Sep 8, 2010)

a few more of Karijini... makes me want to go back with a decent camera now. These were taken about 4 years ago...


----------



## wiz-fiz (Sep 8, 2010)

WOW! Thanks HEAPS snowman, I wish we had places like that in NSW.
Your photos aren't that bad.


Will


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 8, 2010)

Great photos snowman. One point - the monitor is a Yellow Spotted Monitor (Varanus panoptes).


----------



## Snowman (Sep 8, 2010)

Ah cheers Jamie. Just looked up V. Panoptes rubidus and I can see you are correct


----------



## wiz-fiz (Sep 13, 2010)

V. Panoptes is found in the Pilbara regoin right? Because I'm finding stuff that says its in the miberlys?


Will


----------



## cheddah (Sep 14, 2010)

nice photos, what amazing scenery, the rocks the roo are on look like someone just dumped them there.


----------

